

Show HN: ZapChart (Create a Chart and Share It with Anyone) - nandreev
http://www.zapchart.com/create

======
rt897
I can see how I might use this. Have you any use case why/how real people
would use this?

~~~
nandreev
Yes, in many ways it may seem like a solution looking for a problem.

There are a few potential use cases:

* Teachers can use this to teach primary school kids the basics of bar charts (no software required, and they can get results fast)

* People can make funny/insightful charts very quickly for use on social media sites (i.e. Reddit). I just made this one, for example: [http://www.zapchart.com/embed#/YqICTdrOEeSekvOC0hENoA](http://www.zapchart.com/embed#/YqICTdrOEeSekvOC0hENoA)

* Students can quickly make charts for use in their homework/reports

* Bloggers with no access to Desktop charting software (i.e. Excel) can quickly make charts and embed them.

